# hackintosh fun!



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Long story short, I got OSX Mountain Lion (10.8) working in a virtual machine on Linux and Windows, everything works on my m6-1045dx except the fingerprint reader (obviously), sound and WiFi, but the last two are because it's a virtual machine...at least the sound, WiFi would make or break a dual-boot setup for daily use.

Anyway, I'm not here to brag or anything, my point is, I got this far basically alone, the forums didn't help me out with anything I had problems with...Then I discovered this new guide (here) for getting the virtual machine going on an Intel Core i3/i5/i7 with integrated Intel HD 3000 or 4000 graphics (2500 won't work, at least for a non-virtual installation).

So I'm offering help to the best of my ability for anyone who wants to do this or tried without much luck.

If you are going to follow the guide, I recommend using Windows with Virtualbox as opposed to Linux. If you do this with a Linux host you WILL NOT have internet in the hackintosh guest, at least not if you're me....

Good luck and more power to ya!


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you get Quartz Extreme running? That has been my major issue on both laptops I've tried to run OSX on(one was AMD based and almost everything worked on initial install!) . You can easily check by trying to open pictures or video. Sound should work, as it does in my VM when I followed this guide, it's a bit glitchy though.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sound works for me supposedly if I use Multibeast to install an audio-related kext. I'm not too worried about it for VM, though.
But when I tried to use Multibeast, I would select the kexts I wanted, have it do its thing, then at the end, usually within the minute, it says it failed. I tried both the Mountain Lion and Lion versions of Multibeast, and I used KextWizard to fix permissions.... Any ideas? I'm reinstalling the OSX virtual machine because it kept kernel panicking on boot, I think because of Multibeast or Kext Wizard, as those are the only modifications I made...That and I deleted a kext from system (oh that's probably it haha) using the guide linked above.

What exactly is Quartz Extreme? If it means anything, Facetime worked with my built-in webcam. Otherwise I'll try opening pictures/video, just from anywhere? Or like pictures downloaded to the OSX machine and then opened?

Right now my biggest hope is that this kext posted for the Intel Centrino 1030 (here) is legit and I can have internal WiFi. Oddly enough, Bluetooth works on my mini PCIe Intel Centrino 1030 and my 2230, but not WiFi, I think they mount separately into the VM becuase when I mount Bluetooth, WiFi still works on host Windows and I still have ethernet internet in OSX. But WiFi and Bluetooth are on the same chip so....

I'd like to make a Hackintosh out of this AMD based desktop I have laying around, it's far from advanced, but it has integrated nVidia graphics, which I hear is a must for AMD Hackintoshes. Unfortunately, I've been having trouble finding guides and such on actually making an AMD Hackintosh, otherwise I'm sure I could get everything to work on it- after all, WiFi is the only issue with my laptop's OSX experience.


----------



## stupid (Feb 15, 2012)

You can't have Quartz Extreme or CoreImage on Virtualbox or any flavor of VMWare, because there are no appropriate Guest Additions that provide it for the OS X guest operating system. The only way to have it is using a hackintosh computer, either desktop, notebook or tablet.

QE and CI are required by some parts of OS X because such things are done by hardware, so you can't run iMovie or Final Cut Pro if you don't have Quartz Extreme. There aren't either any unofficial guest additions that offer the feature.

https://forums.virtu...hp?f=22&t=50523

https://forums.virtu...hp?f=22&t=40927

https://forums.virtu...hp?f=22&t=31104

http://www.macbreaker.com


----------

